# Making Run Pretty for Humans



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

I am getting close to finished with coop and run. Chicks are in the brooder and 3 weeks old. I hope to get hardware cloth tomorrow...(FedEx) to finish run. I cut the letters and Roo out and my wife painted them. We are really enjoying the chicks. (19 of them) We are excited to find out what a few will end up being. Hopefully most will be hens. So us humans enjoy the pretty stuff.... Chickens don't care. Thanks for this site and all that get involved.

ROLL TIDE


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks very nice!!! Well done!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice! You can go out there and hang out with them.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Awe, how sweet! Our own run will be undergoing quite some renovations this spring too. Hopefully I can make it as eye catching.


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Very nice....I might want to move in.....how much is the rent?


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

*The Chickens said (No Humans Full Time)!*

I am getting close to finished. I got more painted and can finish run wire next. 
House is 12' x 16' and run is 10' x 16'


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Jealous! What's the inside like?


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

A wall splits it in half, one side has brooder that's on hinges that can fold against wall when not in use. The main or first side as you go in has enough roosting for 25 chickens or so and 8 nest boxes. So I can raise meat chickens in brooder side maybe later. I have been building buildings on my property and remodeling my house for a while, so I had lots of scraps to work with. I read up a good bit to be well situated for taking care of these new babies.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Great looking, Keyman!! Just make sure that nothing can dig in under the cement blocks. If you have to, bury some extra wire in the ground, so if something tries to dig down, they just hit wire. You will never regret doing it. 


Roll Tide back at ya!!!


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

*Thanks fuzziebutt*

I appreciate the info. I am not an expert by far, but have had chickens when I lived in Choccolocco Alabama (about 25 years ago). I am a internet hound on info. Saying all that, there is another row of concrete blocks in the ground under the row you can see and under all edges of run and coop. I have thought about putting wire under ground outside my fence. I like the better safe than sorry idea. Thanks again.

P.S. Aint it nice to be a Crimson Tide Fan


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm a *Denver Broncos football fan....*who is hoping that Denver picks *Alabama's CENTER */ Offensive Lineman *Barrett Jones *in next week's *NFL DRAFT ! *GREAT PLAYER....I think *!!!  *( WORTH a 1st Round PICK...in MY opinion.)
-ReTIRED- 
P.S. AWESOME Run for your chickens *!*


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> I'm a Denver Broncos football fan....who is hoping that Denver picks Alabama's CENTER / Offensive Lineman Barrett Jones in next week's NFL DRAFT ! GREAT PLAYER....I think !!!  ( WORTH a 1st Round PICK...in MY opinion.)
> -ReTIRED-
> P.S. AWESOME Run for your chickens !


Haha, awesome. If I ever watch football, Denver is my team. I just haven't watched in years.


----------

